# Anyone use both Crown Royal and Pure Paws Conditioners?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Has anyone used both Crown Royal and Pure Paws conditioner? If so, which one is better? 

I like the Crown Royal, but Bonnie recommended Pure Paws... 

Thanks so much!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the Crown Royal on Soda's coat. It is the only thing I use on him anymore. Roo doesn't have quit the ridiculously heavy coat that Soda does. I dilute the Crown Royal further and rinse it all out for his coat.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I use the Crown Royal and I love it.......the only drawback is the smell but I love the way it manages and makes the coat shiny.........it is really works well. Another great deep conditioner is Wella Kolestrol (for humans) and it works wonders on CeeCee. Debbie Cleckley, her breeder told me about it and she shows her dogs. It is fabulous!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i think it really depends on the coat - I've used both and don't typically use either one on an ongoing basis. I either use Coat Handler or Dove. 

It doesn't hurt to try different products though! I've tried a TON.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You have to figure out which shampoo works with your water. I like Crown Royale, it protects the coat and manages a heavy coat. Pure Paws ruined a coat for me. It doesn't work for Maltese coats. It is great for Shih Tzu coats. 

Tina


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I haven't tried Crown Royal, but I'm not crazy Pure Paws Shampoo and Condition on either of my girls' coats.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I use Pure Paws. I've tried others and always go back to it. We love it, but you must dilute it like they tell you to do. It works much better.


----------

